# Antisemitism?



## Eoghan (Nov 24, 2008)

I am hearing rumours from the Messianic Jewish "camp" that the early church banned christians from observing the Sabbath (i.e. 7th day) and observing passover. 

Leaving aside the implications (for the moment) did the early church indeed pass such an edict?

What was the context ?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know that the Jews were mad with Christians for leaving Jerusalem prior to its destruction in AD 70. As a result they rewrote the 18 Benedictions and made some of them down right anti-Christian.

This is the only edict ripping the other side that I am aware of. I would be curious if your question did come about as well.


----------



## TimV (Nov 24, 2008)

The Passover part comes from an Edict of Constantine



> At the council we also considered the issue of our holiest day, Easter, and it was determined by common consent that everyone, everywhere should celebrate it on one and the same day. For what can be more appropriate, or what more solemn, than that this feast from which we have received the hope of immortality, should be kept by all without variation, using the same order and a clear arrangement? And in the first place, it seemed very unworthy for us to keep this most sacred feast following the custom of the Jews, a people who have soiled their hands in a most terrible outrage, and have thus polluted their souls, and are now deservedly blind. Since we have cast aside their way of calculating the date of the festival, we can ensure that future generations can celebrate this observance at the more accurate time which we have kept from the first day of the passion until the present time. (4.) Therefore have nothing in common with that most hostile people, the Jews. We have received another way from the Savior. In our holy religion we have set before us a course which is both valid and accurate. Let us unanimously pursue this. Let us, most honored brothers, withdraw ourselves from that detestable association. (5.) It is truly most absurd for them to boast that we are incapable of rightly observing these things without their instruction. On what subject are they competent to form a correct judgment, who, after that murder of their Lord lost their senses, and are led not by any rational motive, but by an uncontrollable impulsiveness to wherever their innate fury may drive them? This is why even in this matter they do not perceive the truth, so that they constantly err in the utmost degree, and will celebrate the Feast of Passover a second time in the same year instead of making a suitable correction. (6.) Why then should we follow the example of those who are acknowledged to be infected with serious error? Surely we should never allow Easter to be kept twice in one and the same year! But even if these considerations were not laid before you, you should still be careful, both by diligence and prayer, that your pure souls should have nothing in common, or even seem to do so, with the customs of men so utterly depraved.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

The quote seems a bit reactionary. Is it a reaction against something the Jews said to Christians about the Passover or is it just Constantine setting up his own system?


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 24, 2008)

I would be interested in reading precicely how the 18 Benedictions were changed!

There does seem to have been a falling out. Question is should we feel guilty about wahat was done a thousand years ago.

It reminds me of countries "apologising" for their role in slavery.


----------



## TimV (Nov 24, 2008)

> There does seem to have been a falling out. Question is should we feel guilty about wahat was done a thousand years ago.



The language is stronger than necessary, but it doesn't reach the level, in my opinion of needing an apology, especially since Constantine was right. We know from the Scriptures themselves that Jews were trying to suck back Christians into their false religion. There's no reason to think their attitude changed, and to force the church to date Easter from the barley harvest in Israel would be an example of this Judaizing (not to say that we couldn't do better than we are concerning the dating of Easter).

Saying we have nothing in common with those hostile people sounds pretty anti Semitic if you're a Christian Zionist or influenced by Dipsy theology but looking at it rationally and more important Scripturally it's true.

And PS it was quite a bit more than a thousand years ago.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Tim, the PC crowd may say that an apology is needed, but I say if you want to see real anti-semitism just read some of the OT prophets. God rips the Israelites again and again (for good reason of course).


----------

